# What causes this error in DVD Shrink



## kingfish (Feb 20, 2005)

"dvd Shrink Encountered An Error And Connot Continue

Copy Protection Error

The Request Could Not Be Performed Because Of An I/o Device Error"


Never had this problem with my old computer recently built a new computer and all of the sudden I get this error.  I have tried swithching the IDE cable but I get the same error.  BTW this is the same setup as my old computer just a new motherboard and processor. Also I am using DVD shrink ver 3.2


----------



## jancz3rt (Feb 20, 2005)

*Copy Protection Error*

Well perhpas the DVD that you are trying to copy uses a type of copy protection that DVD Shrink cannpt handle. Perhpas the older DVDs do not have that.

JAN


----------



## renegade X (Feb 21, 2005)

Try converting it to Mini DVD format.


----------



## Praetor (Feb 21, 2005)

> Well perhpas the DVD that you are trying to copy uses a type of copy protection that DVD Shrink cannpt handle


Ya the new copy protect schemes do present a problem to DVDShrink, the developer is still looking at it. Proggies like AnyDVD can deal with it 



> Try converting it to Mini DVD format.


MiniDVD is the same as DVD but essentially formatted to 21 minutes.


----------



## flip218 (Feb 23, 2005)

If ya don't want to buy AnyDVD, get DVD Decrypter (free)


----------

